# Misted to Nute burn??



## omnigr33n (Dec 6, 2008)

My plant is soon starting its 6th week of flower under a 400w hps with a temp range during light from 80-84 and 70-75 or so during dark cycle.  I am using a 10-54-10 bloom nutrient solution with molasses during each watering every 4-5 days.

For a while much of the plant was yellowing so I flushed and I got some green back.  I flushed late, but I still saw green return to some of the plant.  However, I guess it was hard to tell the normal yellowing from the abnormal one because my plant is just like one main cola and several small pop corn bud sites and so close to maturity.  Its a small plant and only has 3 or more fan leaves attached to the main cola.  I was afraid that if all of the plant yellowed it wouldn't be able to produce any energy for bud production.

In an attempt to correct a nutrient deficiency I misted the plant with a 10-15-10 solution just once yesterday at the beginning of the light cycle and today I see that much of the newer growth has darkish green/brown tips that developed overnight!  These tips aren't dead because they are pliable and not yet necrotic (or are they?).  Will they die now? Or can they rebound.  

I will try and post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 6, 2008)

Hello Omnigr33n 

Its natural for the leaves to start dying in flower, what strain are you growing?

What is its flowering length?

Can you get pictures to us?


----------



## Trent45 (Dec 6, 2008)

Need to know the flowering time. If you have an 8 week strand then this is not such a big deal, but if you have a 10 weeker then you may just wanna give them straight water for the time being.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 6, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Omnigr33n
> 
> Its natural for the leaves to start dying in flower, what strain are you growing?
> 
> ...



It is bag seed, but it looks to be a indica/sativa hybrid.  It never really took to the soil medium very well but it has been doing ok.  Its flowering length currently is at about 1 foot, maybe a bit more.  It looks like a low rider type of strain with just one real main cola and several smaller popcorn cola's because I lst'ed it.

I thought it was natural for the fan leaves to start dying.  I guess since there aren't as many fan leaves like a typical indica strain so will it start to yellow out other growth?  Like other leaves that developed with the cola?  these are fan leaves as well?  Most of the bud itself is still green and healthy so I could be overreacting.  It is not a 100 percent healthy plant for sure, but I am hoping that after another 2 weeks or so it won't become a complete bust.

I will be getting pictures in about 8 hours though.  Everyone is sleeping and I don't to bust in where the camera is at the moment.




			
				Trent45 said:
			
		

> Need to know the flowering time. If you have an 8 week strand then this is not such a big deal, but if you have a 10 weeker then you may just wanna give them straight water for the time being.



It could be a 10 week flowering strain since I just started to notice crystals at the end of last week only.  Since it looks to have certain sativa characteristics I am leaning towards this assumption at this point.  The trichomes are still very clear as well so chopping it down right now is out of the question.  If it was during the season I could always plant it outside to let it finish, but that is no longer an option for me.

Unfortunately I just watered it.  I will be switching to regular water next feed.   Should I flush the plant during next feed instead?

I will post pics.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 6, 2008)

i would not flush,just feed with ph'd water for the last couple week.that will flush the chemicals well enough.i never flush and of my plants,just straight ph'd water with molasses for the finish.i now grow in DWC and use the floralicious instead of the molasses.i know,i know,its a preference thing and it was gifted to me.a gallon.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 6, 2008)

Here are the Pics.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 6, 2008)

More pics.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 6, 2008)

Don't mist with your lights on and I wouldn't foliar feed right now anyways, could increase the chance of bud rot. not a good thing.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 6, 2008)

I've never sprayed nutes on, is that an indoor thing?  It seems like it would make the buds nasty to smoke.
It's a really nice looking little girl, so you must have done something right.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 6, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> I've never sprayed nutes on, is that an indoor thing?  It seems like it would make the buds nasty to smoke.
> It's a really nice looking little girl, so you must have done something right.


The nutrients and water get absorbed in so its just like feeding it anyway.  It is an indoor thing that can be used to treat deficiencies  You think its nice looking? lol thanks , but I am kind of worried for it because of what I feel is excessive yellowing and those tips.  The tips aren't crispy.  However, I am not sure if I could classify them as necrotic either.  I don't know.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 6, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> ...You think its nice looking? lol thanks



Well, I mean it's got nice fat looking buds anyway.  Indoor plants are too needy, so I can't add any advice.
I cut my outdoor sativa earlier this week, I need to update my journal this weekend.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 7, 2008)

I wish others would also care to give their opinions.  I am starting to think it is the beginnings of bud rot.  But would bud rot start at tips only?  Oh man.  This is not good.  I am going to start clipping off the affected areas of the leaves as a preemptive step to further possible rot.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 7, 2008)

At this point I'm wondering if people _don't know_ or they just _don't care_.  Kind of weird because I usually get an ok amount of responses from here especially with pictures.  Eh...Go fig I guess..


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, it is a necrotic progression now at this and it is happening on many leaves.  I will probably be able to keep the plant alive another day or so (at best another 4 days) before I chop her because the necrosis is headed inward towards the bud.  I can't help but wonder if this is truly normal.  I understand that fan leaves die, but do other leaves start to die as well towards maturity?  Hmm..  At this point this post has become a monologue and is wholly for getting my own ideas, prognosis and plan of action in order.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Well, it is a necrotic progression now at this and it is happening on many leaves.  I will probably be able to keep the plant alive another day or so (at best another 4 days) before I chop her because the necrosis is headed inward towards the bud.  I can't help but wonder if this is truly normal.  I understand that fan leaves die, but do other leaves start to die as well towards maturity?  Hmm..  At this point this post has become a monologue and is wholly for getting my own ideas, prognosis and plan of action in order.



No, I don't think this is normal, but I do not know what it is.  Every once in a while, I will have a plant get sick and not be able to save it...what are the trichs looking like?  You may want to go ahead an harvest her if the necrosis seems to be spreading.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree.  You won't gain enough in 4 days to be worth the wait.  The buds in your pics look like they have enough trichomes to get you good and hammered already.  If it was mine, I'd whack it right this minute.  The small leaves sprouting from the flower should not be dying.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 8, 2008)

Could also be from misting with the lights on, you could be burning the plant. I have done this before and it can look pretty nasty if it is not stopped.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks peeps for all your responses.  I am going to cut her down tonight.  I sampled some of the lower buds last night and was satisfied.  The trichs are mostly cloudy now with a few that are amber at the main cola.  I was hoping to reach the end of the 6th week.  If it is even worse today then I will cut her down.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 8, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> Could also be from misting with the lights on, you could be burning the plant. I have done this before and it can look pretty nasty if it is not stopped.



I only misted once and this happened.


----------



## annarko (Dec 8, 2008)

Question... isnt it bad to mist the plants once they have buds?
I thought that its very easy for them to rot that way considering that bud rot starts in the center of the buds and goes outward so you dont even know you have it till its too late:confused2:


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 9, 2008)

annarko said:
			
		

> Question... isnt it bad to mist the plants once they have buds?
> I thought that its very easy for them to rot that way considering that bud rot starts in the center of the buds and goes outward so you dont even know you have it till its too late:confused2:



LoL u just helped me and probably didn't even realize it.  Bud rot would start from the beginning because that's where the fungus would be most comfortable.  Not on the outer leaves like I was thinking.

It is bad to mist.  I only misted once to try and correct a deficiency and then that's what happened to the leaves the very next day.  If you look closely at the leaves you will notice necrotic spot on the tips of the leaves and some within the leaves.  These spots have become more pronounced on some leaves, but not all.  In fact, I think the progression has very much slowed, but I'll see again tonight.


----------



## annarko (Dec 9, 2008)

well i hope that your crop isnt entirely ruined... those would be some great looking plants otherwise.  keep us posted man, ill pull up a seat and :watchplant:


----------

